# Log splitter project!!!



## BlackOakTreeServ (Mar 31, 2010)

Decided to build my own, have the skills and time soooo off I go!

Started with a 4x24 2"rod, 3000psi welded cyl. , 16gpm pump, 11hp electric start HF motor. 15x7 rims 28" tall tires (not those silly 45mph tires) wanted some good clearence for dirt roads.










went a head and slotted it...





then started to box it in...








jimmy rigged up control valve, prince 3000...




Got wedge done (that was a lot of work!!!)and cyl. mounted


----------



## jbighump (Apr 1, 2010)

thats awsome, oh and the splitters cool too seriously i have been drooling over that welder for quite some time. i need it like i need a hole in my head, but u know how that goes.

that is going to be a quick splitter with the parts u have there. looks like its going to be tough as well, if it were mine i would beef up that toe plate some more, the one on my splitter is 2" thick. keep the pics coming, these are my favorite threads


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

Next I started on the axel/ fluid reservoir...used 7018 arc rod on all structual areas...




Tig welded ports in...




Its time to start on the hinge/ beam slide...this was tricky...brain still hurts!








Battery box done...I did say electric start?? yup


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

jbighump said:


> thats awsome, oh and the splitters cool too seriously i have been drooling over that welder for quite some time. i need it like i need a hole in my head, but u know how that goes.
> 
> that is going to be a quick splitter with the parts u have there. looks like its going to be tough as well, if it were mine i would beef up that toe plate some more, the one on my splitter is 2" thick. keep the pics coming, these are my favorite threads



Thanks big J,
Im a bit ahead of you.....ya, already beefed it up to 1.5" If this is not enough I can go to 2" thick stuff.

Miller mig is really nice, very fast, great for tacking and welding medium stuff.
Used miller tig on arc mode to weld thick stuff (recomended)
I could have used .045 flux core, but had 7018 arc rod.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice! Im impressed with everything. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 1, 2010)

Great job!! I like how you added the extra flat stock on the beam, I've seen alot of 1/4" one's bent to hell after some use. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## triptester (Apr 1, 2010)

The splitter is looking real good. With all that fancy paint you are not going to let it get dirty , are you?


I notice all the ports on the tank are in the same area. Normally the suction and return would be separated as far as possible.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice welds, Miller welder, cool paint, clean garage. You did good !!


----------



## NorthernOntario (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good. Plans for a table, or log-lift?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

triptester said:


> The splitter is looking real good. With all that fancy paint you are not going to let it get dirty , are you?
> 
> 
> I notice all the ports on the tank are in the same area. Normally the suction and return would be separated as far as possible.



Tripster good eye's, I changed it up and put return at other side.

The port above the suction line is a fluid window.

Dirty??....lol...I will drive it around town for a while to show off...lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

NorthernOntario said:


> Looks good. Plans for a table, or log-lift?



No log lift since it go's vertical. Table will go on last and some lights.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

Got motor monted on plate, hinge and beam slide done...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

Blazin said:


> Great job!! I like how you added the extra flat stock on the beam, I've seen alot of 1/4" one's bent to hell after some use. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


Thanks blaze, ya added 1/2" flat stock to beam which is 3/8". My Dad has a 1/4" beam and its all bent up!!


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome job man I welded for a lot of years and I really appreciate quality work. Welds are great, pieces are cut well and the design is solid.:camera:.excellent.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

In these pic's bellow, I did something different than the rest....made it so I can slide out the BEAM so I have more room to work...not up against that darn tire!

Might be one of a kind, but dont know.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Apr 1, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> In these pic's bellow, I did something different than the rest....made it so I can slide out the BEAM so I have more room to work...not up against that darn tire!



As long as the hitch-end is fixed to the truck, or you put some sort of foot under the end of the bar... thats a freakin awesome idea.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Awesome job man I welded for a lot of years and I really appreciate quality work. Welds are great, pieces are cut well and the design is solid.:camera:.excellent.



Thanks DJ, I was aircraft exhaust system welder for 18 years, mainly TIG welding 321 stainless, 625 inconel, N155 nickel and 4043 aluminum had to get used to arc and mig welding again....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

NorthernOntario said:


> As long as the hitch-end is fixed to the truck, or you put some sort of foot under the end of the bar... thats a freakin awesome idea.


Hey NothernOntario, working on the hitch end today, so it will slide and be secured to it...not sure yet on design..yet.. I will post pics when get going on it.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 1, 2010)

Good looking work!

My splitter project has a moveable axle also. We are adding another 2x24 cylinder to slide it (much more complicated). Our beam is solidly mounted to the "trailer" component to keep the relationship between pump, valves, and cylinders consistent. Moving the wheels out of the way was a MAJOR design concern for us!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Good looking work!
> 
> My splitter project has a moveable axle also. We are adding another 2x24 cylinder to slide it (much more complicated). Our beam is solidly mounted to the "trailer" component to keep the relationship between pump, valves, and cylinders consistent. Moving the wheels out of the way was a MAJOR design concern for us![/QUOTE
> 
> 2FG's, moveable axel sounds like good idea... Its nice to have a large work area, away from that TIRE...make sure and post pics of it when done.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

Welded the toung on today and wired up battery!...fired up first click...nice!










And my favorite part of this splitter build up.........electic start baby!!!


----------



## KD57 (Apr 1, 2010)

You might need to go into the splitter business. Very clean.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 1, 2010)

You might want to weld some bumps or something into the face of the end plate to keep the wood from sliding off. Split right has little pointy stubs for sale that will put a stop to any slippage.

Extremely nice splitter though! I desperately need one. How much to build me one?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 1, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> You might want to weld some bumps or something into the face of the end plate to keep the wood from sliding off. Split right has little pointy stubs for sale that will put a stop to any slippage.
> 
> Extremely nice splitter though! I desperately need one. How much to build me one?



Hi BK,
I will weld something on the foot to keep the wood from slippage...will start that when finished with beam shelves  thanks


----------



## ctrees4$ (Apr 1, 2010)

Fantastic work! rep sent your way


----------



## manonaputer (Apr 1, 2010)

awesome job!!! i have splitter envy yet again....lol


----------



## Suz (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice looking splitter and super "clean" work. 
However, how thick is that foot? I had one on my splitter that was 1 inch thick and we broke the thing right off about 1 inch above the weld. (Now we laminated about 20 - 1/2x2x20 inch flat stock together to make a foot that is 2 inches thick. The only thing bad about the foot on my splitter is it weighs about 50#!! ) 

I think the reason the "foot" on the vertical splitters bend/break is because sometimes the big round only presses against the very end of the foot. When this happens there is a tremendous amount of pressure at the end. Be forewarned.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 2, 2010)

Suz said:


> Nice looking splitter and super "clean" work.
> However, how thick is that foot? I had one on my splitter that was 1 inch thick and we broke the thing right off about 1 inch above the weld. (Now we laminated about 20 - 1/2x2x20 inch flat stock together to make a foot that is 2 inches thick. The only thing bad about the foot on my splitter is it weighs about 50#!! )



Unless it's aluminum... a foot that is 2x10x20 would weigh over 100#!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 2, 2010)

Suz said:


> Nice looking splitter and super "clean" work.
> However, how thick is that foot? I had one on my splitter that was 1 inch thick and we broke the thing right off about 1 inch above the weld. (Now we laminated about 20 - 1/2x2x20 inch flat stock together to make a foot that is 2 inches thick. The only thing bad about the foot on my splitter is it weighs about 50#!! )
> 
> I think the reason the "foot" on the vertical splitters bend/break is because sometimes the big round only presses against the very end of the foot. When this happens there is a tremendous amount of pressure at the end. Be forewarned.



Hey suz, In post #4 I said its 1.5" thick but might move up to 2" thick if there's a problem  ...thanks


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Apr 2, 2010)

Instead of gripper spikes why not a piece of 1/2 thick stock 1" wide welded the full length of the end plate directly in line with your ram wedge. Bevel it so it creates a second wedge. Split it from both ends.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 3, 2010)

Fallguy1960 said:


> Instead of gripper spikes why not a piece of 1/2 thick stock 1" wide welded the full length of the end plate directly in line with your ram wedge. Bevel it so it creates a second wedge. Split it from both ends.


Hey fall, thats a good idea, but not sure if I want to go that route....still thinking about it though.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 3, 2010)

*more eye candy!*

Got the draw bar plate done for securing the beam and beam slide.

Next step are the protective cages for the engine and filter....


----------



## Ol' Brian (Apr 3, 2010)

Great Idea on the cage for the engine... I was going to suggest moving it to the other side of the beam... but looks like you've got it covered (no pun intended  )

Great looking machine!


----------



## Suz (Apr 4, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Unless it's aluminum... a foot that is 2x10x20 would weigh over 100#!!



Maybe that is why my splitter got awfully light on the hitch after we put the big foot on. 

Since we put the big hunk of metal on the back of the beam I've put a boom lift on the front and some additional weight like the jacks. Now we have enough tongue weight to travel down the highway at 60 mph without bobbing and weaving.


----------



## iowa (Apr 4, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> Got the draw bar plate done for securing the beam and beam slide.
> 
> Next step are the protective cages for the engine and filter....



Hey. Nice splitter you got there. Looks very professional..

Nice Japanese maple too!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice design! Just one general design question: WHY is mounting axles to the tank so popular? I have no reason to believe yours isn't plenty stout to handle it, but I'd wonder how stout some of the commercially made ones are.

I'd think long term that catching wheels on rocks, stumps, and whatnot out in the woods could eventually cause a tank failure when it's used as a structural member.

There is a lot of unused space on a lot of designs in front of the axle to mount a tank, and use a torsion axle and get a little suspension for a bonus.

FWIW, my splitter (horizontal only) has the tank mounted above the back of the ram.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 4, 2010)

*Nice job*

Woodsman44 you do very good work. What are the overall dimensions of this beast. I like your idea of using larger tires, how much are those axles rated for, being 6 lug.

Beefie


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 4, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Very nice design! Just one general design question: WHY is mounting axles to the tank so popular? I have no reason to believe yours isn't plenty stout to handle it, but I'd wonder how stout some of the commercially made ones are.
> 
> I'd think long term that catching wheels on rocks, stumps, and whatnot out in the woods could eventually cause a tank failure when it's used as a structural member.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, yep mine is stout 1/4" 6x8 fluid reservior...but I do have an AXEL under the fluid reservior, from one end to the other 1/4 thick wall...SUPER STRONG!

Store bought is a different story...they just weld stubs to fluid reservior on some models, seen em bent up and broken off... not all models have this though.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 4, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Woodsman44 you do very good work. What are the overall dimensions of this beast. I like your idea of using larger tires, how much are those axles rated for, being 6 lug.
> 
> Beefie



They are rated to 3500lbs each...should hold up to those bummpy dirt roads.

thanks


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 4, 2010)

iowa said:


> Hey. Nice splitter you got there. Looks very professional..
> 
> Nice Japanese maple too!


Thanks for the kind words iowa!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 8, 2010)

Got the hoses on and gave er a test run......I like it alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk about fast, that 16gpm 2 stage pump made fast work out those oak.

Split the biggest rounds I had, pump barely had to kick down on em.


----------



## John D (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful splitter! Great job! I love the sliding beam,and double top plate on the i beam..Rep sent to you!


----------



## manonaputer (Apr 9, 2010)

man did that splitter turn out beautiful....too bad you couldn't take that design to a manufacturer ,that's how they should be made!!!


----------



## Beefie (Apr 9, 2010)

We all now that is how they should be made. But once someone starts manufacturing them the price goes past the 3g range.

Beefie


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> Hi BK,
> I will weld something on the foot to keep the wood from slippage...will start that when finished with beam shelves  thanks



====

Funny, that was the first thing we ground off was the little gripper nipples, pain in tne butt, rounds hang up on them.
We cut and spilt 40/50 + cords a year for the past 8 or 9 yrs and have yet to have a round or split slip off...YMMV



VERY NICE work by the way...


----------



## wbaker1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the details and the pictures are nice. Would you give some details and/or photographs about the return end of the hydraulic system. Is there a baffle and if so what is it's design?


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 10, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> In these pic's bellow, I did something different than the rest....made it so I can slide out the BEAM so I have more room to work...not up against that darn tire!
> 
> Might be one of a kind, but dont know.



===

We did our slide out in a little different manner. 
There are pictures in the linked thread...


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=115922&page=2


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 12, 2010)

Put some anti-log skidster's on foot today......






Mounted tool/parts box on draw bar.....or ammo box? ...lol


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work woodsman. Well thought out.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 12, 2010)

Chuck Diesel said:


> Nice work woodsman. Well thought out.



Thanks Chuck, just built it one step at a time...no plans, wanted to build it the way I thought a splitter should look and perform


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 12, 2010)

wbaker1 said:


> Thanks for sharing the details and the pictures are nice. Would you give some details and/or photographs about the return end of the hydraulic system. Is there a baffle and if so what is it's design?



Hi Baker, didnt do a baffle....will get you some pics of return line soon.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 13, 2010)

The tool box clashes, now you gotta paint the splitter OD green :hmm3grin2orange:

Nice build, now you need to throw some wood thru it


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Blazin is that the Duck comander on your Avatar?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 13, 2010)

Way to go Woodsman... you KEEP improving on a good thing!

It looks like my splitter project is about to pick up speed. We got a great CL score on a motor yesterday: 20hp Kohler Commander, new in the box. Pair that with the 28gpm 2-stage and we should have something... LOL

So I guess now it's time to get back to putting the metal that we've collected together. It was so much easier when it was all ideas and sketches and budget challenged!

Looks like the welding will re-start sometime this weekend....


----------



## Blazin (Apr 13, 2010)

Fishhead said:


> Hey Blazin is that the Duck comander on your Avatar?



No he'd be hairier than that. LOL!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 13, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Way to go Woodsman... you KEEP improving on a good thing!
> 
> It looks like my splitter project is about to pick up speed. We got a great CL score on a motor yesterday: 20hp Kohler Commander, new in the box. Pair that with the 28gpm 2-stage and we should have something... LOL
> 
> ...


What did you give for that motor? I'm going to have to build a splitter and if I have to, I want to build a big one.


----------



## richv70 (Apr 13, 2010)

That is really well done, nice work.



Rich


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 13, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> What did you give for that motor? I'm going to have to build a splitter and if I have to, I want to build a big one.



We have seen used ones going for $250-800. This one was new, in the box and only $500. It's a $1500 motor easily....


----------



## needwood (Apr 14, 2010)

*Art*

Now that's a work of art" Good job man, Sure wish i had your skills!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 14, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Way to go Woodsman... you KEEP improving on a good thing!
> 
> It looks like my splitter project is about to pick up speed. We got a great CL score on a motor yesterday: 20hp Kohler Commander, new in the box. Pair that with the 28gpm 2-stage and we should have something... LOL
> 
> ...



Awesome score on motor, way to go!!!
Man that splitter is going to scream with that 28gpm 2-stage pump...you will make fast work out of that wood.

Post pics when you get er' going


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 14, 2010)

Blazin said:


> The tool box clashes, now you gotta paint the splitter OD green :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nice build, now you need to throw some wood thru it



OD green would have been a good color, but wife said "BLUE"...lol

Ran 3/4 cord oak through it so far....tore it up fast...I likey!
Will get youtube vid of splitting up soon.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 15, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> Awesome score on motor, way to go!!!
> Man that splitter is going to scream with that 28gpm 2-stage pump...you will make fast work out of that wood.
> 
> Post pics when you get er' going



Well... we are NOT happy campers today!

Back to the motor hunting mode... Went to pick up motor and the S.O.B. sold it to someone else for more than we had already paid him! I KNEW we should have taken the truck when we went to look at it! It's not worth it to pursue it any further...


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 15, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> OD green would have been a good color, but wife said "BLUE"...lol
> 
> Ran 3/4 cord oak through it so far....tore it up fast...I likey!
> Will get youtube vid of splitting up soon.



Keep the wifey happy and you can keep building great toys... er... TOOLS!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 15, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Well... we are NOT happy campers today!
> 
> Back to the motor hunting mode... Went to pick up motor and the S.O.B. sold it to someone else for more than we had already paid him! I KNEW we should have taken the truck when we went to look at it! It's not worth it to pursue it any further...


Time to put a little Redneck whoop ass on him, just for wasting your time.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 15, 2010)

Not trying to hi-jack, but i got a question for you professional wood splitter builders. Im wanting to build a horizontal splitter with the wedge at the end and just a flat push plate on the cylinder end. My reason behind this is i want to be able to make an adjustable height wedge in 4,6,and 8 way version. I want to be able to split a piece of 18 inch long wood in 1 stroke. I know im going to need a big cylinder to have the tonnage i need. Now for my question,im wanting to power this thing off the auxiliary hydraulics on my tractor to keep the cost down, If possible. My tractor puts out 2500 lbs of pressure and max total flow is 15.3 gpm. Is this going to hurt me? Im afraid it will be real slow. Any input is appreciated.
Btw, that a nice splitter youve put together woodsman.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 16, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> ...I know im going to need a big cylinder to have the tonnage i need. Now for my question,im wanting to power this thing off the auxiliary hydraulics on my tractor to keep the cost down, If possible. My tractor puts out 2500 lbs of pressure and max total flow is 15.3 gpm. ...



Given 2500psi and 15.3gpm, and I am going to assume a 24" stroke. Here are a few scenarios:

4"x24"x2" Cylinder:
Max pressure = 31,416# (almost 16 tons)
Extend time = 5.12 seconds
Retract time = 3.84 seconds​
5"x24"x2" Cylinder:
Max pressure = 49,087# (about 24.5 tons)
Extend time = 8.00 seconds
Retract time = 6.72 seconds​
A word of caution about auxillary hydraulics on a tractor: Some tractors specs are a little misleading. When it says 15.3gpm, is that at full pressure? Many will have a max flow rate at a reduced pressure and a max pressure at a reduced flow rate. That throws the above numbers off.

It's your decision whether the cycle times and splitting forces shown above are adequate for what you intend. One of the most respected commercially available splitters with a multi-wedge advertises 28 ACTUAL tons and a 8 second total cycle time. I would think a home made splitter with almost that force and less that twice the cycle time should be better than the average store bought brand.


----------



## John D (Apr 16, 2010)

Another important thing is the 15.3 GPM is a single stage pump,it will nto slow down for the stubborn wood.It will just rip right thru it without changing speeds as if you were dry cycling it...my skid steer has 23 GPM nd with a 5" cylinder it is fine,nothing stops it or even slows it down,after using a 15hp TSC 35t splitter,the difference is night and day,it needs to be experienced to beleive it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi guys, great info being given in here.

I have a couple of questions for the more hydraulically educated;

1, if a 5x2x24 cyl. gives a 15 second cycle time with a single stage 15.3 GPM pump...will I get a faster (empty, same size cyl.) cycle time with a 22 or 28 GPM pump?
I'm looking for the max possible cycle time with max possible pressure.

2, what would be a minimum HP for a 22, and for a 28 GPM pump?

I ask because I am going to make my own super-duty splitter for max production in big wood. I have a 14.5 HP V-twin Briggs already, but if it will not be enough to run one of those pumps..

So far, not counting the freebie engine, I figure $1,600 for an auto-cycle valve body, 28 gpm pump, 5x2x24 piston, 12" x 1" wedge, 12" slip on 4 way, anchor block, hoses & fittings, 19 gallon hydraulic tank, 6.5 gallon gas tank, 2 piece coupling block, all new from N-T....add another $500 for steel and welding...and 200 for forgotten incidentals...
$2,400 should build me a monster that would cost me $11K from Built rite..


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 16, 2010)

I just picked up my 28gpm pump for 260 shipped to the door from cylinder services. Recommends a 18hp motor and for a 22gpm i think its 16gpm.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2010)

Fishhead said:


> I just picked up my 28gpm pump for 260 shipped to the door from cylinder services. Recommends a 18hp motor and for a 22gpm i think its 16gpm.



Heck, that's a good $100 cheaper than N-T!

So I'll need a 20 HP engine for the 28 gpm then? I have one, but it's in my "good" riding mower! I could swap the 14 into it I guess..


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 16, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> 1, if a 5x2x24 cyl. gives a 15 second cycle time with a single stage 15.3 GPM pump...will I get a faster (empty, same size cyl.) cycle time with a 22 or 28 GPM pump?
> I'm looking for the max possible cycle time with max possible pressure.



I assume you mean MINIMUM cycle time and maximum pressure...

With no load, and assuming you are running the pump at it's design speed (3600 rpm), the 22gpm will cycle out in 5.6sec and in in 4.7sec; the 28gpm will cycle out in 4.4sec and in in 3.7sec. BUT.... that's with no load. If you exceed the "shift" pressure, it will be MUCH slower! A Haldex-Barnes 22 or 28 only does about 7.5gpm in "low gear".



Oldtimer said:


> 2, what would be a minimum HP for a 22, and for a 28 GPM pump?.



Per the Haldex-Barnes literature, the 22 hits right at 16hp required before it "shifts" if the shift is set at 1000psi. You could set it around 750psi and be ok with your 14.5 until you hit the REALLY gnarly stuff. The HP curve crosses 14.5 again in "low gear" at around 2800psi. Forget the 28gpm pump. Anything over 600psi in "fast gear" and 2000psi in "low gear" will bog the engine down too much.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you! 

I understand the second stage will kill cycle times.

So, the 28 gpm would require how much HP?
I guess what I'd like to know is can I use a 20 HP v twin briggs, or should I find something with more whampum? I really have my heart set on the max speed and max force...I would like to use a 4 way pretty much full time...even a 6 or 8 way in "good" wood.

Right now, I have a 5hp that's kinda worn, and a decent 13.5 gpm pump pushing a 4" x 1-7/8" x 24 and it will split (or shear) quite a nasty white oak crotch...do it all the time...I have the offload valve set at a low PSI, but it still struggles now and then...I just let the engine catch up and hit it again in short bursts..I have not stopped it dead yet..


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 16, 2010)

With Haldex-Barnes, the HP Curve shows about 19hp on "high gear" for the 28. Both the 22 and 28 are about 7.5gpm in "low gear" and show about 15-16hp for 3000psi. Note: different pump manufacturers use different ratios on the "low gear" side, so the pump from Cylinder Services (an IPF) may be different. The prince is different... and WAY more expensive!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2010)

Rep sent, thanks guys.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 16, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Given 2500psi and 15.3gpm, and I am going to assume a 24" stroke. Here are a few scenarios:
> 
> 4"x24"x2" Cylinder:
> Max pressure = 31,416# (almost 16 tons)
> ...



I checked the hydraulic spec again. I read it to fast the first time. The total max hydraulic pump pressure is 2500psi @ 15.3 gpm. The auxilary hydraulic is 2500psi @ 10.3 gpm. That is the max. I got to looking and the hydraulic lines is only 3/8 size. Im thinkin that with 3/8 line and 10.3 gpm im going to be pissin in the wind.??? Exspecialy trying to fill a 5 in cylinder with that size line.
I found a pto mounted hydraulic pump that puts off 21gpm through a 3/4 line. Thats what im THINKIN i need,but i aint for sure.


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 16, 2010)

I used a 19.5 horse out of a Craftsman Riding mower. Barley kicks into second gear. If it doesnt split it it will shear it in half. Also "oldtimer" you should start a build thread so its easier to keep track of all the replys to your questions. It also doesnt clutter up this build thread.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 16, 2010)

John D said:


> Another important thing is the 15.3 GPM is a single stage pump,it will nto slow down for the stubborn wood.It will just rip right thru it without changing speeds as if you were dry cycling it...my skid steer has 23 GPM nd with a 5" cylinder it is fine,nothing stops it or even slows it down,after using a 15hp TSC 35t splitter,the difference is night and day,it needs to be experienced to beleive it.



I thought about hooking it up to one of my skidsteers. I have a rubber track high flow machine that would put out plenty of gpm. But, i dont know how it would work. I cant find the safety switch to make the hydraulics work without some body sitting in the cab with the door shut and the seat belt on. I know it should work or they wouldnt make backhoe attachments for them. Well, i guess they make backhoe attachments for john deere skidsteers. I need to check on that.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2010)

Fishhead said:


> I used a 19.5 horse out of a Craftsman Riding mower. Barley kicks into second gear. If it doesnt split it it will shear it in half. Also "oldtimer" you should start a build thread so its easier to keep track of all the replys to your questions. It also doesnt clutter up this build thread.



Is the info not relevant to a lot of builds? I asked in here because of the post 2fatdudes made..Besides, I'm done asking questions...but If I could move them to a new thread I would.


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Is the info not relevant to a lot of builds? I asked in here because of the post 2fatdudes made..Besides, I'm done asking questions...but If I could move them to a new thread I would.



I am by not any means saying it doesnt belong but having your own thread will make things much nicer for reference. I'm just speaking from years of experience from other forums involving DIY projects.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 21, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Is the info not relevant to a lot of builds? I asked in here because of the post 2fatdudes made..Besides, I'm done asking questions...but If I could move them to a new thread I would.



Cant we all just get along here ................LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 27, 2010)

OK, I finally finished the splitter and its more than I expected...fast and powerful, split anything I through at it!!!!!!!!!VERY HAPPY!!!!!!!!!

Here's some pics of the foot support, wanted to beef it up a bit.











Table's are done...hope the wood stays on it so I dont have to pick up every piece.













Who know's, might add a few things down the road.......

And thanks for all the kind words


----------



## Ol' Brian (Apr 27, 2010)

Lookin' mighty spiffy!

The only thing missing is some protection for the hydraulic filter, and engine. If a piece gets away from you (and one will...) those are the targets they will aim for.


----------



## John D (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job! I especially like how you boxed and braced the plate of the splitter....very clever,and it added looks and strength....rep sent!


----------



## GPETER (Apr 28, 2010)

This build is great. It looks like one heck of a splitter!

I am teetering on the idea of fabricating a splitter vs. store bought and I just wanted to ask how much money you have invested in this thing (just a ballpark).

BTW nice landcruiser!


----------



## ray benson (Apr 28, 2010)

Really like the shape of the wedge.


----------



## fatjoe (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice job!Excellent splitter.Great job on the tables too.Now go out and get er dirty!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 28, 2010)

GPETER said:


> This build is great. It looks like one heck of a splitter!
> 
> I am teetering on the idea of fabricating a splitter vs. store bought and I just wanted to ask how much money you have invested in this thing (just a ballpark).
> 
> BTW nice landcruiser!



GPETER, I think I put out $1000 in everything but not including labor. Im lucky because I know a metal guy...got it really cheap!

If I was working full time job, I wouldnt have done it, lots of hours involved, but since Im part time buisness, I could do it....glad I did, its more than I expected.

Thanks.......P.S Oh, I love my landcruiser!!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 28, 2010)

ray benson said:


> Really like the shape of the wedge.



Hey RB, Thanks, it was just a guess on that wedge... didnt know what I was doing, but it turned out good...got the right angle...splits it open quickly.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 28, 2010)

fatjoe said:


> Very nice job!Excellent splitter.Great job on the tables too.Now go out and get er dirty!!:chainsawguy:



Thanks FJ.........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## GPETER (Apr 28, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> GPETER, I think I put out $1000 in everything but not including labor. Im lucky because I know a metal guy...got it really cheap!
> 
> If I was working full time job, I wouldnt have done it, lots of hours involved, but since Im part time buisness, I could do it....glad I did, its more than I expected.
> 
> Thanks.......P.S Oh, I love my landcruiser!!!



Yeah thats what I thought. If you can get parts for cheap then the project is cheap but if you have to buy everything at full price then your better off buying it complete...

Thanks for sharing this build!


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 28, 2010)

GPETER said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. If you can get parts for cheap then the project is cheap but if you have to buy everything at full price then your better off buying it complete...
> 
> Thanks for sharing this build!



Not always! Sometimes the enjoyment of building it is worth something! Plus, you can put together what you feel like is the best no-compromise splitter for you.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 27, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Not always! Sometimes the enjoyment of building it is worth something! Plus, you can put together what you feel like is the best no-compromise splitter for you.



Very true, it was well worth it, made this splitter for some off-road situations, with bigger tire's, the high clearance works great...dirt roads, ditches, rocks, brush and road kill...lol

Up to date, I have split 3 cords so far, and it split everything. Its tows like a dream, take it with me when I go fuel wood cutting. Big rounds, no problem, just go to vertical mode and roll big oak rounds in to it.

So yes, for me this is a best, no compromise splitter that suite my needs.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 27, 2010)

Where the hell are you finding oak to cut?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 27, 2010)

Here's the splitter in action... big, black oak rounds that I cut with the MS660...man they were heavy to move around, soaking wet, but easy to split.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvCZYTGV-DU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvCZYTGV-DU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kydan (May 27, 2010)

Sir, that's a nice machine you have built.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 28, 2010)

Kydan said:


> Sir, that's a nice machine you have built.



Thanks KD, Im very happy with how it turned out


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 1, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> Where the hell are you finding oak to cut?



BK, If I told you, I would have to kill you...LOL...


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 1, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> BK, If I told you, I would have to kill you...LOL...


I'm willing to take an ass whuppin if I have to. I can't find any good oak around here at all.


----------



## cornbread (Jun 1, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 31, 2011)

cornbread said:


> Great job!!



Thanks cornbread!...Im going to build up number 2 splitter soooon, stay posted.

Im going with 5" cyl. 22GPM pump...ect. ect.


----------



## moose5180 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome design and fabrication. I am chompin' at the bit to do one now.


----------



## garyischofield (Apr 4, 2011)

*beautifully done.*

I'm all ears on this 5" build. I'm wanting to build a splitter capable of pushing wood(18" dia.) through a "one pass head" e.g. the" Cord King 60".Basically a vertical piece with 3 radiating fins per side with pieces welded to connect to the adjacent fins creating pockets the wood is pushed through. Has anybody built this type of head?Some on my wood can be a little gnarly I'm planning on using a 18.5 Briggs vertical shaft.Great give and take on this thread.Suggestions on pump size are appreciated.I' was planning on showing pictures of a monster splitter I just built using 2-5" cylinders-48" stroke using14"X12"(53 lbs./ft.) beam until I saw Woodman's welds.I used about 60 lbs. of 7018.What a blast that was to make happen.Loved using the circular saw with steel cutting blade for the first time on 3/4" steel.


----------



## InTheFlow (Apr 4, 2011)

Fine work...excellent craftsmanship. It even looks good!


----------



## morgaj1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking machine! What kind of welder did you use?


----------



## shelbythedog (Apr 5, 2011)

woodsman44, after a year of use what is your opinion of the 11hp HF engine you used for this build? I'm looking to repower some old equipment and one of these may be a good choice based on the reviews I have read thus far.


----------



## mrnecsteve (Dec 24, 2012)

My splitter is a store bought ,20 year old mtd. There is one particular design feature that I thought I would pass on. Welded onto the edge of the heavy plate at the bottom, is a short 5/16 shaped and welded rod ,which serves two purposes:
a place to tie a flag when on the road AND when the splitter is in storage a place to connect a padlock and chain. (something to think about).


----------



## rancher2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking splitter. It is always nice to see the home build splitters.


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 24, 2012)

OP, that is a great looking splitter, looks like a lot of thought and planning went in to it.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 28, 2012)

shelbythedog said:


> woodsman44, after a year of use what is your opinion of the 11hp HF engine you used for this build? I'm looking to repower some old equipment and one of these may be a good choice based on the reviews I have read thus far.



The 11hp HF has been runing flawless, no issues at all, dont know how many cords ive split (alot) but put many hours on it.

Oh, would get the 13HP next time...never can have to much of that...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 28, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> OP, that is a great looking splitter, looks like a lot of thought and planning went in to it.



Thanks FB45!!
I have friends wanting to buy it all the time......there like "just build another" I tell them LOL


----------

